# VMT - Vmoto Limited



## Gar (4 June 2007)

Quirky little one this one, they produce motorised scooters / quad bikes and used to own the surfing brand Creatures of Leisure.

The charts starting to look interesting and they have just secured 67% interest in an engine assembly and motorcycle/scooter assembly plant

Im only really interested in the technical side of things at the moment and hoping for a break above 17c


----------



## sting (4 June 2007)

I hold shares in this ..also own their scooter.. brought it at auction only down 100km and paid 1/3 price for a 4mth old bike

With their own assembly and engine plant they may become more price competative  as they are a great little scooter


SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## Gar (4 June 2007)

Well I got my entry this arve 

I dont see 18c being much of a hassle, the sell side is looking skinnier than bulimic super model at the moment 

Fingers crossed eh sting


----------



## Gar (9 July 2007)

I Wonder what this trading halt is about 

The depth certainly looks positive with bids up to 25c


----------



## PETA 23 (2 August 2007)

Hi
I am a new new at trading and trying to learn as I go - I brought VMT a while ago and am confused as to why it hasnt done better - seems to me that the reports and announcements in the past couple of weeks were quite good and that they would have pushed the share price up a little more - can anyone give me their advice on this share??? Would like to hold onto it I think for a while but thought that it would have performed better.....not that I know a lot  - as I said am  new at this!!!!

Cheers
Peta

PS would have attached reports but not sure how......


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 September 2007)

PETA 23 said:


> Hi
> I am a new new at trading and trying to learn as I go - I brought VMT a while ago and am confused as to why it hasnt done better - seems to me that the reports and announcements in the past couple of weeks were quite good and that they would have pushed the share price up a little more - can anyone give me their advice on this share??? Would like to hold onto it I think for a while but thought that it would have performed better.....not that I know a lot  - as I said am  new at this!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> ...




Hmmm....one thing to consider on the future side is the production facilities are in China.The Olympic Games are next year and the present high fuel costs might be a driving factor in choosing a scooter.A VMOTO scooter.

I have questioned the company on capital raising for the new plant in Ninjang and hope to read back from them soon.Not holding but will wait and see what financing approach they will take.
	

		
			
		

		
	







p.s.....hope i don`t put the mockers on it.
p.p.s.....does anyone know what the competition is like?VMOTO sounds cool anyway.


----------



## marklar (25 September 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> p.p.s.....does anyone know what the competition is like?VMOTO sounds cool anyway.



Walk into any scooter store that doesn't sell Vespa and take a look.  Bolwell is also doing well at the "never-heard-of-'em" end of the market, the Honda and Yamaha stuff is OK and priced just shy of Vespa.



Wysiwyg said:


> p.s.....hope i don`t put the mockers on it.



Nahh, it would take me buying some shares to do that 

m.


----------



## Speewha (17 June 2008)

Hello This is my second Post so yes Iam new to this forum, just wondering if there are any followers of VMT out there. If so any views on the current fund raising that includes directors and sophisticated investors but nothing for unsophisicates. I like this stock and would of loved some more at .09c.


----------



## fonterra (19 June 2008)

Hi there, I have just got in this little stock, i think at the current high price petrol environment, the demands for these scooters are going to increase quite dramatically, which was reflected in the recent major contracts they got.  Scooters are the main source of transport in asian countries and i like their products and sales figures.  I think its going to fly soon, so its better get in now than later, well thats what i think anyway.

what do ppl think?


----------



## Speewha (8 July 2008)

*Re: VMT - Vmoto Limited News*

Hello, 
Nice ASX announcement today a little bit of good news for this Aussie battler that is taking on the world. 

My opinion.

Don’t want to be considered a flamer so won’t go into the details here, sure those who are interested can have a look and make their own judgement    

Rgards


----------



## Speewha (7 August 2008)

*Re: VMT - good and green news*

Hello,  

VMT announce product launch to be made in Pekin on the eve of the Olympics.

Green machines.
This is on top of this week’s release of accounts to 30/06/08. Not burning cash, solid revenue growth to $35m. 

Of course still need to see if they are simply buying market share, but when you are playing at this end of the market there is always risk. 

Have a look and make up your own mind. 

Regards   
:aus:


----------



## Speewha (2 September 2008)

Hello, 

Announced to ASX today Nanjing factory building completed, on time and on budget. Commissioning of factory to be finished in October.

Preliminary Final report Y08, showing positive trends.

Market likes it up 20% today. 

Regards


----------



## Speewha (21 May 2009)

Nice announcement today 30,000 scooters for Viet Nam.  Market likes it. They have completed the new factory in China on time and on budget this new order is to be delivered from this facility. Might be a bright spot in a dull market. Ye I hold VMT and have done so since the float when they were into surf apparel.


----------



## bowman (21 May 2009)

Has anyone owned one of these things?

I was looking at buying a scooter recently and the user reviews of Vmoto at productreview.com really scared me off.

Many complaints about safety and build quality etc.


----------



## Stakes (6 June 2009)

capital raising announcement issued on friday. We'll find out by Wednesday what its really about but has anyone got any heads up. in HC they're talking about VMT's capital raising being a postive thing but i just cant see how it could be?

need help VMT fans 


STAKES


----------



## wat17 (30 March 2011)

Whats happening with these guys? Doesn't seem to be super smooth sailing at the moment. Share price around 0.04.

Wouldnt mind checking out one of their bikes though.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

It may not be too late to catch the scooter. 
This morning's update http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01374867 makes a very good impression, and more upside looks likely. (I hold)

View attachment 50530


----------



## pixel (22 August 2013)

> LONDON--Vmoto Ltd. (VMT.AU), a global manufacturer and distributer of Electric Powered Scooters, said Wednesday it made a net profit of 40,000 Australian dollars in July, which although lower than June's A$80,000 includes one-off expenses in opening additional Chinese retail stores, and maintains its forecast to make a profit in 2013.
> 
> MAIN FACTS:
> 
> ...







I hold.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 October 2013)

+1 I hold

One for the bottom drawer.

Funny how the share price seems to be at a low point, when VMT is producing & about "to be making profit." 
Yet, at the early development stages the share price is much higher.

With the end of year and festive season round the corner in China, this might be a goer, another one for the bottom drawer.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131022/pdf/42k62p36crxvr0.pdf

Please DYOR


----------



## pixel (26 October 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> Funny how the share price seems to be at a low point, when VMT is producing & about "to be making profit."
> Yet, at the early development stages the share price is much higher.
> 
> Please DYOR




That's the usual way in most sectors. Check out the charts of oil/ gold/ iron ore explorers before and after the first shipment. Same thing applies there. I have a theory why that is: While a company has nothing but "prospects", punters flock to it in the hope of multi-bagger returns. Once there are concrete figures on the table and all the nitty-gritty has been worked out, people can calculate a far more realistic valuation. And that takes away the hype, high expectations, and blue-sky dreams.




Agree about the DYOR bit - and I did take part profit after my previous post, but have since topped up more again as the gaps are closed and my system gave it another green tick.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 October 2013)

pixel said:


> That's the usual way in most sectors. Check out the charts of oil/ gold/ iron ore explorers before and after the first shipment. Same thing applies there. I have a theory why that is: While a company has nothing but "prospects", punters flock to it in the hope of multi-bagger returns. Once there are concrete figures on the table and all the nitty-gritty has been worked out, people can calculate a far more realistic valuation. And that takes away the hype, high expectations, and blue-sky dreams.
> 
> 
> Agree about the DYOR bit - and I did take part profit after my previous post, but have since topped up more again as the gaps are closed and my system gave it another green tick.





Hmmmm, you got a point there, looking at a few companies that are in early production/break through (penny dreadful with potential) that I'm monitoring or hold. They are at the lowest point and with "nitty-gritty" problems that have to be worked out, e.g. debt, technical problems, approvals etc.
GBG 
GXY
TIS
CFU

And the ones that ran away.
ISN
NEA
AHZ
MBE

And some just lay down and never to rise for a long time.

As for VMT I think there are no nitty-gritties other than opening more outlets and increasing of sales.

The only concern on the technical side in the short term, is a gap on the daily chart at .015

Please DYOR.
My stock picking skills are terrible and my bottom drawer is full of them. 

Edit: Add smile


----------



## jancha (27 October 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> Hmmmm, you got a point there, looking at a few companies that are in early production/break through (penny dreadful with potential) that I'm monitoring or hold. They are at the lowest point and with "nitty-gritty" problems that have to be worked out, e.g. debt, technical problems, approvals etc.
> GBG
> GXY
> TIS
> ...




Picked this for my monthly stock comp...at the time it was 2.7c... dropped as low as 2.1c and now back to where it was. I have topped up on it on the way down. 
Early days for VMT with plenty of room for continued growth in China. No brainer imo


----------



## Beau (13 November 2013)

I know nothing about nothing, BUT I do see this company as going somewhere, electric vehicles ( china had some horror air pollution record last year), producing there own parts, expanding factory , more outlets huge population with growth... But what do I know, I'm just another dreamer bashing away at a key board right now


----------



## SuperGlue (13 November 2013)

This should kick start VMT, brokers & fund managers visiting the assembly plant.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131113/pdf/42kt6vg0k699ns.pdf


----------



## pixel (14 November 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> This should kick start VMT, brokers & fund managers visiting the assembly plant.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131113/pdf/42kt6vg0k699ns.pdf




Keeping fingers crossed, as I hold a fairly large position in VMT.





Growing interest may not yet show on the chart, but the order board is definitely showing increasing demand, FWIW.
If the chart plays out by the current flag pattern, all it takes is a break into 2.8c and the Tech traders will be all over it. A break above 3c should then target 3.5 and beyond. See weekly chart:


----------



## Beau (14 November 2013)

pixel said:


> Keeping fingers crossed, as I hold a fairly large position in VMT.
> 
> View attachment 55288
> 
> ...




This is something I noticed today, now I'm thinking I'll go In on this.

Pixel, you seem to be pretty active on this forum, do you do this only as a hobby?


----------



## Beau (16 November 2013)

Does anyone want to chime in on this??


----------



## pixel (16 November 2013)

Beau said:


> This is something I noticed today, now I'm thinking I'll go In on this.
> 
> Pixel, you seem to be pretty active on this forum, do you do this only as a hobby?




I've been a full-time trader since 1/01/01.
In my early trading days, I received some valuable advice from an experienced generous tutor in a local Traders' group. Building on those studies, I then set up a website to share and explain some of what I've learned.
As I can no longer attend Traders' meetings, I've chosen to share my opinion on Forums like ASF. To that extent, you may call it "only a hobby"; my trading, however, is serious business that has to pay Mrs P's bills


----------



## Beau (27 November 2013)

any one who interested, appears to be making all the right moves right now.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131119/pdf/42kylw1d5tgws9.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131126/pdf/42l4k8y8s72p6y.pdf


----------



## skc (27 November 2013)

Beau said:


> any one who interested, appears to be making all the right moves right now.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131119/pdf/42kylw1d5tgws9.pdf
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131126/pdf/42l4k8y8s72p6y.pdf




The announcement came yesterday and it read quite positively... and I watched it all day but it didn't do squat.

So I thought no one was thinking the same was as I did - so be it. Little did I know that some people take 24 hours to act...


----------



## Beau (27 November 2013)

skc said:


> The announcement came yesterday and it read quite positively... and I watched it all day but it didn't do squat.
> 
> So I thought no one was thinking the same was as I did - so be it. Little did I know that some people take 24 hours to act...




Yeah, my thoughts too. Slow to move but I bought in previously, and considering going in again... Decisions decisions


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

Beau said:


> Yeah, my thoughts too. Slow to move but I bought in previously, and considering going in again... Decisions decisions




As soon as 3c broke, I added some June 2014 options. With an exercise price of 4c, they're less than a cent away from being in the money.


----------



## jancha (28 November 2013)

jancha said:


> Picked this for my monthly stock comp...at the time it was 2.7c... dropped as low as 2.1c and now back to where it was. I have topped up on it on the way down.
> Early days for VMT with plenty of room for continued growth in China. No brainer imo




Come to papa.... all starting to come together now.


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

pixel said:


> As soon as 3c broke, I added some June 2014 options. With an exercise price of 4c, they're less than a cent away from being in the money.




Correction: correct exercise 4c; but due date is *December *2014
(got some more today, that's how I noticed.)


----------



## CanOz (28 November 2013)

Small world....my wife knows one of the directors. I looked at this a while back before their UK listing, looked like they needed some capital.


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

CanOz said:


> Small world....my wife knows one of the directors. I looked at this a while back before their UK listing, looked like they needed some capital.




I don't think I've met any of the Directors personally. (nor your wife, for that matter  )
But I haven't found anything negative about them either, and what little I read in company and audit reports doesn't raise any suspicion of bad management. In that regard, I have no reason to disbelieve the Market sentiment as it presents in my charts. The weekly makes a 4c+ target eminently credible.


----------



## SuperGlue (11 December 2013)

"China auto sales hit record high in November"
http://www.thebull.asia/articles/a/38988-china-auto-sales-hit-record-high-in-november.html

If it brushes on to VMT bike sales, that will be good.


----------



## Beau (11 December 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> "China auto sales hit record high in November"
> http://www.thebull.asia/articles/a/38988-china-auto-sales-hit-record-high-in-november.html
> 
> If it brushes on to VMT bike sales, that will be good.




Agreed, every thing with this company is pointing in the right direction... Now I wait.

Have you bought in on this or just paper trading?


----------



## SuperGlue (11 December 2013)

Beau said:


> Agreed, every thing with this company is pointing in the right direction... Now I wait.
> 
> Have you bought in on this or just paper trading?




Bought as per post#19.
Bottom drawer investing


----------



## Beau (19 December 2013)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20131219/pdf/42lqtqc8q5jhns.pdf

interesting short video. 

hopefully 2014 will continue to be positive growth for the company


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2014)

Interesting chart.

If it goes above 0.35 tomorrow I would be looking at a punt. 







gg


----------



## SuperGlue (1 January 2014)

4 stocks zooming into the new year: NWT, VMT, QHL & ASB

http://finance.ninemsn.com.au/newsbusiness/motley/8775869/4-stocks-zooming-into-the-new-year


Please DYOR


----------



## piggybank (2 January 2014)

*Vmoto scooters in fast lane as sales expand in China*

Date - January 1, 2014

Vmoto is gaining traction in China as a premium product for electric scooter riders. Scooter manufacturer Vmoto says it is on track to notch up its maiden annual profit in the 2013 calendar year of between $300,000 and $600,000 as it gains traction in the key market of China as a premium product for electric scooter riders. The company said in a statement to the Australian Securities Exchange on Tuesday that it had a profitable month in November, reaping a gain of $201,000, with sales gradually picking up month to month.

In the trading update, Vmoto said the month of December showed turnover for its existing scooter stores and recently opened sites was in line with management expectations. Vmoto is a scooter maker and distributor and specialises in high-quality ''green'' two-wheel electric-powered vehicles as well as manufacturing a range of Western-designed electric and petrol scooters from its base in Nanjing, China.

Its Vmoto brand is aimed at the value market in Asia while its E-Max label targets Western markets. It distributes its scooters to more than 30 countries. Vmoto also owns 10 retail outlets in China, having opened four new shops in the past two months. Vmoto said on Tuesday that it was targeting to churn out 42,000 scooters for the 2013 year. It sold 3197 of its own scooters in China by the end of November. ''The gradual build-up in sales month-on-month are testament to the Vmoto brand becoming increasingly recognised as a premium product for electric scooter riders in China,'' the company said. The company expects to provide a further earnings update and outlook next month.



Vmoto is gaining traction in China as a premium product for electric scooter riders​
Vmoto's shares closed up 1 ¢ at 31 ¢ on Tuesday.

THE ONLY TRACTION I CAN SEE IS HIS MOBILE STUCK TO HIS EAR





As one can see very large volume on the past couple of trading days.


----------



## piggybank (2 January 2014)

Vmoto's non-executive director Olly Cairns speaks to Proactive Investors about electric scooter sales in China.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...bout-electric-scooter-sales-in-china-363.html


----------



## Beau (3 January 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Interesting chart.
> 
> If it goes above 0.35 tomorrow I would be looking at a punt.
> 
> ...




Did you go in on this GG?



piggybank said:


> Vmoto's non-executive director Olly Cairns speaks to Proactive Investors about electric scooter sales in China.
> 
> http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...bout-electric-scooter-sales-in-china-363.html




How about you Piggy?

I bought in at 0.028 but im unsure on were ill let the profits run too... providing they go the way i'm hoping


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2014)

Beau said:


> Did you go in on this GG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't, Beau, and regret it.

I was too busy today.

It will be interesting to see the open tomorrow. It should go, but I may have missed it.

Good trading, mate.

gg


----------



## Beau (3 January 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I didn't, Beau, and regret it.
> 
> I was too busy today.
> 
> ...




Unfortuantly i didnt buy in with a startagey in place,so i cant take credit for a good trade. Something i just liked the look of and understood the product.

In saying that thou, it could have gone the other way.

As im new to this im unsure on how to gauge how far i should let the profits run, Espicially if this year turns out as good as VMT expects, then i figure i should just watch and look for positive or negitive signs and go from there?

Is that a correct method of thinking?


----------



## piggybank (3 January 2014)

Beau said:


> Did you go in on this GG?
> 
> How about you Piggy?
> 
> I bought in at 0.028 but im unsure on were ill let the profits run too... providing they go the way i'm hoping




Why don't you just get a stop loss (if required) set by service provider - takes a lot of worry off your mind. It is up to you (and you only) when and where to pull the trigger..


----------



## pixel (3 January 2014)

piggybank said:


> Why don't you just get a stop loss (if required) set by service provider - takes a lot of worry off your mind. It is up to you (and you only) when and where to pull the trigger..




... or use Darvas boxes:




btw, I'm still buying because I see more upside in the long run; for short-term swingers, my current trailing stop is 3.4c.


----------



## piggybank (3 January 2014)

Up just over 17% (0.041c) today with 53 million shares changing hands. 

Over the week, it was up 47% with 130 million changing hands.

I wouldn't be surprised to see it get a speeding ticket on Monday if it shows the same sort of progress as it did today.





Sorry officer but I didn't see the speed sign

If that is the case sir, then I think I will take the car key(s) off you for today anyway


Kid stopped from using his latest Xmas present





Now this would solve a lot of animosity towards the Police by having confirmation at the place of the offence...


----------



## piggybank (7 January 2014)

Closed today up @ 0.043 (13%) on just over 50 million...


----------



## stormboy (7 January 2014)

Great get for those of you who got on it, what price do we expect it to get to?


----------



## darajman (10 January 2014)

Considering the strong interest in electric vehicles world over even from major automobile manufacturers, (Nissan Leaf, Tesla, Brammo, etc.) this really does seem to be where the automobile industry is headed. 

Can't see anything BAD about this company at the moment. Considering how small the company is right now, I think the only direction it can go is up in terms of the value of the company itself, sales and profits.

I'm buying even at $0.044.


----------



## CanOz (10 January 2014)

Interesting...do you people realize how much competition there is for scooters in China? I've never even seen a Vmoto here in my town, just outside of Shanghai.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2014)

still going; the new tentative Darvas Box is already in doubt:




Options offer even better leverage.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2014)

CanOz said:


> Interesting...do you people realize how much competition there is for scooters in China? I've never even seen a Vmoto here in my town, just outside of Shanghai.




From sales reports, it appears they've only sold a few thousand so far. Spread over a Billion people, the odds are slim that you see one. But they're improving.


----------



## piggybank (13 January 2014)

Some items of interest pertaining to the company.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...mb-past-20-million-as-smog-chokes-cities.html

http://arc2.morningstar.com.au/Stock/ASXProfile/VMT

*130813* - 2 x 4 Wheel cleaning vehicles delivered for trial to the District Government Jianye Nanjing China following after winning a Tender to supply vehicles by VMoto .Charles Chen commented " The trial for these electric four wheel cleaning vehicles is an important step for VMoto in developing important government relationships ..........". "If the trial is successful the orders could prove to be highly lucrative ......."

*131219 * - "VMoto has won the tender and its just a matter of how many and when depending on the trials. It just so happens that the Youth Oympics will be hosted by China 2014 and they want to showcase that they are doing something about the cleaner environment. What better example but to parade the VMoto street cleaners in keeping the towns spick and span. We are not talking about a handful its been touted 100 initially and up to 1000 at about $18,700 per unit and 20% profit margin would be an almighty boost for VMoto going forward in quick time. The latest turnover suggests that new investors are keen to get a position in the stock.


----------



## piggybank (13 January 2014)

*Vmoto Scooting To Maiden Annual Profit Of $201,000*

VMOTO, the Australian-based manufacturer and distributor of motor-scooters worldwide, has hailed November as an "encouraging" month after it recorded a monthly profit of $201,000. The electric scooter maker updated the market yesterday on its monthly profit, outlining that it anticipated it would still make a maiden annual profit of $300,000-$600,000 for the year to December 31. "The gradual build-up in sales month-on-month are testament to the Vmoto brand becoming increasingly recognised as a premium product for electric scooter riders in China" the company said. "So far, December trading for existing and recently opened stores is in line with management expectations".

Vmoto shares were up 3.3 per cent at 3.1c yesterday. The company, *which is also listed in London*,




said the gradual build-up in sales month-on-month was testament to its brand becoming recognised as a premium product for electric scooter riders in China. Vmoto manufactures its scooters in Nanjing, China and it has offices in Perth, China and Germany. The company opened a further two retail stores in China in November and another two in the economic powerhouse last month, taking its total retail stores to 10. "Further store locations continue to be assessed in the Nanjing and Shanghai regions" the company said.

*Vmoto enters Indonesian electric scooter market*


Vmoto Limited has reached an exclusive distribution deal with Indonesia's Garansindo to distribute, stock and market its electric scooters in the country.

Vmoto Limited has reached an exclusive distribution deal with Indonesia's Garansindo to distribute, stock and market its electric scooters in the country.

Vmoto Limited (ASX: VMT) is expanding its global reach by entering into Indonesia, the second largest market for p
Petrol motor scooters and potentially the third largest Asia Pacific electric scooter market. This is after Vmoto raised $5.3 million through a share placement which should allow it to execute on its business plan. This has been achieved through an exclusive distribution agreement with PT. Garansindo Technologies to distribute, stock and market its electric scooters in the country. PT. Garansindo Technologies is a subsidiary of PT. Garansindo Inter Gobal, Indonesia’s sole general distributor for Chrysler, Jeep, Dodge and Fiat vehicles since 2008. “We are delighted to have secured what we believe to be the first electric scooter distribution agreement in Indonesia. Discussions have been ongoing with Garansindo and their representatives for many months and the signing of this agreement is the start of what we hope will be a long and fruitful relationship with them” managing director Charles Chen said. “The calibre of Garansindo speaks for itself and we are in no doubt they are the best distribution group for us to be selling our products. “The Indonesian scooter market is potentially a huge additional revenue and profit stream for Vmoto and we look forward to reporting on the developments in Indonesia as and when they occur”. Under the terms of the agreement, which has an initial term of 10 years, the minimum order quantities of electric scooters Garansindo will order is 17,500 units over the first 5 years. Garansindo will be placing their first order in the very near future.

*Indonesian Market* - Despite having 77.76 million registered motorcycles/scooters (or 82.5% of all motor vehicles) on the roads as of 2012, up 12% from the 69.2 million in 2011, there is still considerable room for this market to grow. The Indonesian Motorcycle Industry Association (AISI) noted that the ratio of motorcycle owners to residents in Indonesia is one unit per seven people, lower than the one to three people ratio in neighbouring counties. AISI also expects that 7.5 million new motorcycles will be sold this year with its chairman Gunadi Sindhuwinata saying the motorcycle remained the most affordable mainstay for Indonesians. Market sales projections from Pikes Research for the period 2012–2018, indicates that the Indonesian electric scooter market will become the third largest in Asia Pacific after China and India. This represents a significant sales opportunity for Vmoto to provide its European-styled quality products in this growing market over the coming years. Global electric scooter sales are expected to grow from 12 million vehicles this year to 18 million in 2020.

*Analysis* - Vmoto steady growth in China’s electric scooter market has already set the company on the road towards making its maiden annual profit for the financial year ending 31 December 2013 of between A$300,000 and A$600,000. Now, the distribution agreement with Garansindo - an established player in Indonesia’s motor vehicle sector - paves the way for the company to begin selling electric scooters into what is potentially the third largest market in the world, generating “huge additional revenue and profit”. Given that Indonesia had in June this year increased petrol prices by about 44% to ease crippling fuel subsidies, this could well be another reason for Indonesians to consider electric scooters rather than petrol-powered versions. Vmoto has the ability to scale up operations at its wholly-owned 30,000 square metre manufacturing facility in Nanjing, China, allowing Indonesian sales to improve its economies of scale. This is after raising $5.3 million toward fast tracking growth in Asian markets.  We view the deal and ability to leverage off Garansindo as share price accretive.

*The Range Of Bikes (Motor Cycles) Sold In Australia*










If you want a closer look - then click on this link:- http://www.vmoto.com/products.asp?Page=1

and then the image


----------



## piggybank (20 January 2014)

Go on get on ya bike because the share price has


----------



## jancha (23 January 2014)

Wouldn't you know it...Forgot to enter into the monthly stock comp with VMT for the month and bang up she goes. Just as well i put my money where my mouth is or in this case my stock tip for the last few months.
Looking very positive going by the charts for a nice announcement to come my guess.


----------



## piggybank (23 January 2014)

Hi,

The beauty of having a share that is dual listed, is that you can obtain more information/research on the company and a different viewpoint.

http://markets.ft.com/research/Markets/Tearsheets/Financials?s=VMT:LSE


----------



## jancha (6 February 2014)

Banning of petrol scooters in China is opening doors to new investment opportunities.


Chinese restrictions open up new investment opportunities
TBI Vmoto
A move by the Chinese Government to ban petrol scooters in cities has opened up new investment opportunities for a regional Investment Management team.

Peter Jackson, Investment Manager with Tilly Bailey & Irvine Solicitors, has recently returned from a visit to the Vmoto factories in Nanjing, China, along with other UK and Australian fund managers.  Vmoto, an Anglo-Australian company focussing on China, has expanded its range of electric scooters in response to new restrictions on petrol scooters in many Chinese cities.  The firm is also targeting the European domestic market, particularly in Germany.

Following a two-day visit to China, Peter said: “It’s important to know as much as possible about the companies we’re investing in on behalf of our clients, and I was delighted, and privileged to be invited to tour Vmoto’s facility.

“The Investment Management team at Tilly Bailey & Irvine Solicitors works hard to research all investments.  Put simply, if we’re putting money in we want to know that what they’re telling us about the company is absolutely true, and remains so.  China is a growth market, but we want to be confident that we’re investing in the right businesses to deliver the best possible return for our clients.”

China has had one of the largest two-wheel vehicle markets for many years, and it is expected to continue growing.  As the Government has commenced its ban on petrol scooters in cities to reduce air and noise pollution, electric scooters, such as the range produced by Vmoto, are taking an increasingly large share of the market.

Peter concluded: “Vmoto is one of many companies we invest in.  It is well funded, and is confidently expanding its electric scooter production.  The invitation to visit the factory in China gives us increased knowledge about the company, and in turn gives our clients confidence that analysis and research backs up all our investment decisions.”

Peter Jackson manages Tilly Bailey & Irvine’s Investment Management department.  He has more than 26 years’ experience of managing discretionary money for private clients and is a Member of the Chartered Institute of Securities and Investment; the firm is also a member of the Wealth Management Association.  Since 1996 he has managed and developed Tilly Bailey & Irvine’s Investment department.  The department provides discretionary management of individual portfolios for private investors, trusts, pension funds and charities, from across the country.  Current funds under management are at over £50m and the department prides itself on the strong personal relationship developed with each and every client.

Photo caption: Visiting Vmoto in Nanjing, Tilly Bailey & Irvine’s Peter Jackson (centre) with Charles Chen, Managing Director of Vmoto (left) and Patrick Davin, President of Strategic Development


----------



## BullsihBear (14 February 2014)

Bought 200K @ 0.410 today, target 0.065+

I've set a tight stop on these.


----------



## CanOz (14 February 2014)

BullsihBear said:


> Bought 200K @ 0.410 today, target 0.065+
> 
> I've set a tight stop on these.




You mean  200k @ 0.041


----------



## galumay (14 February 2014)

I really struggle with seeing any market for these guys, i have just spent a month in SE Asia, didnt see on electric scooter amongst the hundreds of thousands that pervade the roads and cities. 

Petrol is often heavily subsidised and much cheaper than here, most people have no where that they could practically hook up a scooter to a source of power to charge it anyway.

Maybe I am completely wrong and electric scooters will eventually take off, but I see no sign of it to date and if they do take off I reckon the big manafacturers with brand recognition will dominate the market anyway - honda start making electric scooters and where does that leave VMT?


----------



## BullsihBear (15 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> You mean  200k @ 0.041




Yeap, sorry not used to these small amount.


----------



## BullsihBear (15 February 2014)

galumay said:


> I really struggle with seeing any market for these guys, i have just spent a month in SE Asia, didnt see on electric scooter amongst the hundreds of thousands that pervade the roads and cities.
> 
> Petrol is often heavily subsidised and much cheaper than here, most people have no where that they could practically hook up a scooter to a source of power to charge it anyway.
> 
> Maybe I am completely wrong and electric scooters will eventually take off, but I see no sign of it to date and if they do take off I reckon the big manafacturers with brand recognition will dominate the market anyway - honda start making electric scooters and where does that leave VMT?




I was just noting my position, I'm not telling anyone else to  buy VMT. I find getting in to debates about why a stock is great or not can only lead to bad outcomes, especially on the Internet, it is so totally pointless as the markets in time render all that energy moot. 

Last year I got in to a debate about ETrade with my brother, he's a lawyer and despite losing more often than he wins in the market, he likes to think he's an A grade financial analyst, it wasn't fun as I was going to invest $50K in it and he told me it was money down the toilet, I should give it to charity (from a lawyer that is a bit rich). I bring up that trade as we all know ETrade, the overpriced and rather average broker in a highly competitive market where it's not held in high regard. I got in in April for just under $10, sold for $17.50 in October.

Ultimately my brother will be right, when things like Robinhood.io are fully in operation and get better known they are in for a hard time but I'm not in that trade anymore and walked away with $37,000.     

I am not saying you are doing this but always someone will love to tell you why you are wrong about a trade, I can take almost any stock and give you a negative outlook for it but the market will not conform to our opinions, our role is to weight and balance information and preempt the markets opinions. Timing is everything.

I can give you almost 50 US stocks that I know are chronically overpriced, the first three that come to mind now are Facebook, Twitter and Tesla, would I short them right now? Nope, however I know in my US account there will be a point in the future where I would be happy to buy many put options and even sell a few naked calls.   

You can count I will be wrong at times and when I am, I will close those positions very quickly, take the loss and hopefully learn from them. Additionally as I talk to the companies before I buy them and often (well always) lie through my teeth to get information when I do, it might not be wise to say too much.

I am new here, my background is a trader, I am not an long term investor, some times I hold positions for minutes, sometimes for months, on the very rare occasion a year plus, but the reality is I am not very good at that type of trading. I'm not looking to marry this stock or have it become the next TSLA, I have no idea where it will be in a year's time but count on me evaluating my position in it at least twice a day. 

I posted in another thread about my sale of SAR yesterday, do I think that stock will go higher? I think it is very likely but I closed out my position at 110% profit and am fine with that. I sense some nervousness in the price around $0.50, I let that winner run long enough and I would rather avoid the stress of it. Going back to my ETrade trade, it's now at around $21 but I am still very happy where I existed the trade.  

What I love about this game is it can be played many different ways, everyone has their own style, I really miss the day to day trading. As this is a hobby for me now, I thought it fun to post my trades here, sure it's nice to be right and make money from a trade but I don't invest my ego in it, I learned that is a great way to lose money by keeping losers too long many years ago.

To me the reasons why I got in to a trade are dangerous to share one two counts:

1. The debate is pointless as the market will decide anyway, I'd rather spend that time on research, additionally people become emotionally attached to an opinion, if emotions get involved in a trade that is never good and you lose discipline. In fact it is often worse for the person making the right opinion as they sometimes get too confident in themselves only to get schooled by the market on their next trade. I've been there also.

2. This is a game and I will use any *legal* means to get an edge, some of these tricks (and I have a lot of them) I don't want to share, partly as they help me if I keep them quiet so they stay effective, partly as they are sneaky and semi-underhanded. I will share one mild example, I was puzzled by a stock that looked terrible but performed well, it was a bit an enigma on paper and it looked really like an old school P&D. So I called the company posing as a stock promoter, lets just say they didn't tell me to get lost. I would not have invested in that company anyway, it looked wrong but I learned a bit more about some of the people on this forum and the Australian small cap market.

I am so sorry this turned in to an essay, thought I would give a good explanation where I am coming from.


----------



## galumay (15 February 2014)

BullsihBear said:


> I am so sorry this turned in to an essay, thought I would give a good explanation where I am coming from.




I am not sure why you used my post as a trigger for your rant! There was nothing in your post that addressed my questions and honestly it just sounded like you were blowing your own horn for the sake of hearing your voice.

Its a lot of words to impart very little to the world at large!


----------



## CanOz (15 February 2014)

galumay said:


> I really struggle with seeing any market for these guys, i have just spent a month in SE Asia, didnt see on electric scooter amongst the hundreds of thousands that pervade the roads and cities.
> 
> Petrol is often heavily subsidised and much cheaper than here, most people have no where that they could practically hook up a scooter to a source of power to charge it anyway.
> 
> Maybe I am completely wrong and electric scooters will eventually take off, but I see no sign of it to date and if they do take off I reckon the big manafacturers with brand recognition will dominate the market anyway - honda start making electric scooters and where does that leave VMT?




Cities in china are mandating electric over petrol. The rest of Asia will do the same eventually as they pollute more than any other form of transport....but, there is allot of competition!


----------



## galumay (15 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> Cities in china are mandating electric over petrol. The rest of Asia will do the same eventually as they pollute more than any other form of transport....but, there is allot of competition!




I did see someone else comment about some Chinese cities mandating electric, maybe the rest of Asia will follow suite in time - but i wonder how long that time scale is? 

Perhaps the competition factor is the thing that worries me most about VMT, if in fact there is a move to mandating electric that gains momentum the big players will obviously move to supply the market created, there is nothing new or innovative about electric scooters so there is no technological barrier to the big players releasing electric models.

I cant see how VMT could create any competitive advantage and in fact they may be disadvantaged by any large scale move to electric - while the market is small they do have an edge, the big players leave them alone and they have a small but significant (for them) market, but as soon as there is any momentum in the move towards electric the big players will step in and swamp them.


----------



## CanOz (15 February 2014)

galumay said:


> I did see someone else comment about some Chinese cities mandating electric, maybe the rest of Asia will follow suite in time - but i wonder how long that time scale is?
> 
> Perhaps the competition factor is the thing that worries me most about VMT, if in fact there is a move to mandating electric that gains momentum the big players will obviously move to supply the market created, there is nothing new or innovative about electric scooters so there is no technological barrier to the big players releasing electric models.
> 
> I cant see how VMT could create any competitive advantage and in fact they may be disadvantaged by any large scale move to electric - while the market is small they do have an edge, the big players leave them alone and they have a small but significant (for them) market, but as soon as there is any momentum in the move towards electric the big players will step in and swamp them.




Yeah, i totally agree...if anything i reckon they'd have an advantage getting into other markets but i suppose to please the laymen they have to be involved in their home country too...

I hope it works out good for them...


----------



## piggybank (5 May 2014)

A Daily P&F Chart...

​


----------



## qldfrog (6 May 2014)

hum was not impressed by the voting paper and the cash distributions to board member , but who is in any company.
Overall, made a nice gain by selling when it peaked but failed to be able to get back in at the level I wanted so not in anymore..
was probably too hasty in selling the lot...
will get back in if I can get the proper price


----------



## pixel (2 July 2014)

qldfrog said:


> hum was not impressed by the voting paper and the cash distributions to board member , but who is in any company.
> Overall, made a nice gain by selling when it peaked but failed to be able to get back in at the level I wanted so not in anymore..
> was probably too hasty in selling the lot...
> will get back in if I can get the proper price



Waiting was a good decision - as long as you didn't wait too long.
Today's Trading Update http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01530667 was well received, and I reckon 4.5c won't be seen again for some time.




If 5c becomes support, chances are for a new High.
Disclosure: I bought the break and also hold options.


----------



## pixel (2 July 2014)

what the ... ? "Replacement Update" ? http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01530715
what is different?

The Market seems just as confused: VMT is sold back down to 4.5c.


----------



## skc (2 July 2014)

pixel said:


> what the ... ? "Replacement Update" ? http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01530715
> what is different?
> 
> The Market seems just as confused: VMT is sold back down to 4.5c.




Pretty slack of them not highlighting what the error was.

The only one I could spot was the 5th bullet point on the front page. Scooter sales for 5 months from Vmoto's retail store was 10932 in the first announcement, and 5466 in the replacement announcement. 

If you look at VMT's announcement on 23 May you could see that the 10932 figure from the original announcement was not possible.

To end of April: Total sales = 22408, own retail sales = 4,294 (19% of total)
To end of May(wrong verson): Total sales = 30414, own retail sales = 10,932 (36% of total)

So in the month of May, total sales = 8,006, own retail sales = 6,638 (83% of total).

Using the corrected number, in May alone, total sales = 8,006, own retail sales = 1,172 (14.6% of total). So much more reasonable and in line with recent trends.

Still a very solid month of trading nonetheless.


----------



## pixel (2 July 2014)

skc said:


> Pretty slack of them not highlighting what the error was.
> 
> The only one I could spot was the 5th bullet point on the front page. Scooter sales for 5 months from Vmoto's retail store was 10932 in the first announcement, and 5466 in the replacement announcement.
> 
> Still a very solid month of trading nonetheless.



Thanks mate,
I have been busy with a few other trades as well, so didn't have the time to compare immediately.
But as I followed the chart, I knew when to take a quick profit.
In the meantime, I'm back in the buying queue. Still holding the options.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2014)

pixel said:


> Thanks mate,
> I have been busy with a few other trades as well, so didn't have the time to compare immediately.
> But as I followed the chart, I knew when to take a quick profit.
> In the meantime, I'm back in the buying queue. Still holding the options.




Well, I got that one wrong: 4.5c was quite severely broken.
Will the latest upswing hold on the back of today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01554672 ?




For now, I'm sitting tight: holding 4c oppies will do me.


----------



## Ann (30 April 2019)

I guess since we lost pixel no-one has been watching this one creep up. 
9.72% up today to 79c

*Vmoto’s electric scooter sales accelerate worldwide on back of electric vehicle revolution*

_
As the electric vehicle revolution unfolds, Vmoto (ASX: VMT) achieved record international sales for its electric scooters during the March 2019 quarter.


International sales for the quarter rocketed 80% on the same period last year and were up 57% on the December quarter.


Overall, for the March period, Vmoto sold 3,821 scooters worldwide, with European customers and distributors accounting for the vast majority of sales at 3,122 units.


The electric scooter sales into Europe during the March quarter was an 85% increase on the December period and 275% higher than the previous corresponding quarter.


Underpinning the increased sales is a growing order book, with Vmoto receiving deposits and orders for 2,292 units by the end of the March quarter. More..._


----------



## Ann (30 April 2019)

In for the May comp. Let's see how it motors!


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2019)

Thanks for the prompt on VMT. I traded this years ago and did OK but it's not been on my radar for a long time and I'd forgotten it even exists. I've put it back in my spec list as the price is going up.


----------



## SuperGlue (1 May 2019)

Well done peter2.

Good pick, up 52%

"Worldwide Ducati Licensing agreement"


----------



## aus_trader (1 May 2019)

Wow, what a comeback !


----------



## Miner (1 May 2019)

Ann said:


> I guess since we lost pixel no-one has been watching this one creep up.
> 9.72% up today to 79c
> 
> *Vmoto’s electric scooter sales accelerate worldwide on back of electric vehicle revolution*
> ...



You have hit a jackpot today. Congratulations


----------



## peter2 (1 May 2019)

@Ann Nice selection and great timing. 

Today's news about signing with Ducati will certainly increase their brand awareness. Having failed (so far) to succeed in the China/Asian mass market their move to target a high end product in Europe has started well.


----------



## verce (1 May 2019)

Good work @Ann just noticed you tipped this one. Very happy for you! You deserve it.


----------



## verce (1 May 2019)

How did I miss this one?


----------



## galumay (1 May 2019)

Wow, thats a comeback from the dead! I remember looking at them a few years ago and they were in a death spiral. I didnt even know the company still existed.

EDIT - ok, had a closer look and they are still on life support! Still making a significant loss.


----------



## SuperGlue (1 May 2019)

SuperGlue said:


> Well done peter2.
> 
> Good pick, up 52%
> 
> "Worldwide Ducati Licensing agreement"




Well done Ann.
 Didn't see your post on the previous page.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 May 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on the likelihood of a CR?


----------



## Clansman (3 May 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the likelihood of a CR?




probability 99%
improbability 1%


----------



## galumay (3 May 2019)

Clansman said:


> probability 99%
> improbability 1%




Of what? (BTW if an event has a probability of 99% then the improbability of that event is always 1% so its redundant to rate the improbability)


----------



## Clansman (3 May 2019)

galumay said:


> Of what? (BTW if an event has a probability of 99% then the improbability of that event is always 1% so its redundant to rate the improbability)




You got a better or less redundant or less improbable opinion?


----------



## galumay (4 May 2019)

Clansman said:


> You got a better or less redundant or less improbable opinion?




I still dont know what probability you are assessing. 99% probability is basically absolute certainty with a margin of error, so you could be talking about the sun rising tomorrow for all i know!


----------



## Ann (4 May 2019)

galumay said:


> I still dont know what probability you are assessing. 99% probability is basically absolute certainty with a margin of error, so you could be talking about the sun rising tomorrow for all i know!



CR=Capital Raising is my guess but I was hoping someone like yourself would ask!


----------



## Clansman (4 May 2019)

galumay said:


> I still dont know what probability you are assessing. 99% probability is basically absolute certainty with a margin of error, so you could be talking about the sun rising tomorrow for all i know!




The probability of a capital raising is high (99%) and the probability of there not being a capital raising is low ( 1%). The pullback always tells the real story.


----------



## galumay (4 May 2019)

Aghhh...so you think there will be a CR, maybe there was a post by someone that I have on ignore, because there was no context at all for your post on my timeline - apologies if that was the case.

As a pedant I would probably still take issue with thinking it was a 99% probability, but i would certainly agree it looks likely and the timing is obviously good with the recent increase in price.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 May 2019)

Like many on ASF this was on my radar but was off until Ann picked it and leads in the comp. 

I'd be watching volume on this one. 

A chart over the past month.


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Like many on ASF this was on my radar but was off until Ann picked it and leads in the comp.
> 
> I'd be watching volume on this one.
> 
> ...




This was a quick fluke pick of mine because of the article I found and posted, if it goes up and places in the comp I can take no kudos for having the smarts (the prize money will go to ASF). Since I chose it I have looked closer at the chart. It is not a chart which inspires me with confidence. They are a recycled company and were called Optima Corporation Limited until they changed their name to Vmoto Limited on the 24.4.2007. On or about 4/6/15 the company consolidated its shares 1 for 10. (Legally stole 90% of the shareholders money)  
The shares were 50c at the time. They fell from then on until they got to a low of .045 on 30/11/18. IMO I wouldn't touch this company with a pair of tongs, (apologies to anyone holding)....but I could be wrong! 

....and the chart from the Optima time until yesterday's close....


----------



## myrtie100 (10 May 2019)

Ann said:


> IMO I wouldn't touch this company with a pair of tongs,




Bahaha..... I've never heard that before Ann - my sides are splitting with laughter.


----------



## galumay (10 May 2019)

Ann said:


> ...but I could be wrong!




Nup!


----------



## Ann (1 June 2019)

I am going to sign off on VMT now. It came in third for the May Competition.

I see looking at the Prat Meter, the Positive Volume Index, the measure of what the 'dumb' money is doing it is still rising soundly(unlike the NVI which shows what the smart money is doing, that is pretty much the complete opposite to the PVI).

This tells me that any good news story may see this fly up again. It feels like a pump and dump to me, so be very careful if you are in this or get into this.








I just can't imagine an electric Ducati motor bike. 
It was the sound of the engine that made me buy my Ducati back in the mid 70s. It was a gorgeous yellow 450cc single cylinder Desmo. A good long ride would give you numb hands from the vibration! Sexy beast it was and it handled like a dream and it was light enough I could pick it up when I dropped it. Cornered beautifully and scraping the pegs was a dawdle!


----------



## verce (2 June 2019)

Ann said:


> I am going to sign off on VMT now. It came in third for the May Competition.
> 
> I see looking at the Prat Meter, the Positive Volume Index, the measure of what the 'dumb' money is doing it is still rising soundly(unlike the NVI which shows what the smart money is doing, that is pretty much the complete opposite to the PVI).
> 
> ...




Well done @Ann! An astute pick.


----------



## Ann (2 June 2019)

verce said:


> Well done @Ann! An astute pick.



Nothing astute about it verce, it was a pure fluke, never to be repeated, so you won't need to worry about competition from me in the future!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (24 July 2019)

I've got VMT for this month's pick.

Just a hunch on things coming together for this little battler of a ticker. I'm in on it for the same basic reasons as Ann above.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (11 November 2019)

well it seems I was 3 months early!
I've had a nice little win in the last 7 days, hopefully when the dust settles there will be a nice re-rate.


----------



## tinhat (13 November 2019)

I found out about this stock from this forum and I kept my eye on the chart for a while before buying in at $0.11 a few weeks ago. It looks like this company is on the make at just the right time. If they can continue to execute their strategy, ramp up production and compete with the major players who are no doubt going to move into the electric bike space, this company has a lot of potential to grow sales substantially over the next few years. Innovation is going to be critical to them carving out and maintaining a niche.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (13 November 2019)

tinhat said:


> buying in at $0.11 a few weeks ago.




Well played!


----------



## galumay (13 November 2019)

tinhat said:


> I found out about this stock from this forum and I kept my eye on the chart for a while before buying in at $0.11 a few weeks ago. It looks like this company is on the make at just the right time. If they can continue to execute their strategy, ramp up production and compete with the major players who are no doubt going to move into the electric bike space, this company has a lot of potential to grow sales substantially over the next few years. Innovation is going to be critical to them carving out and maintaining a niche.




Maybe, they have been around for many years, promising a lot, delivering nothing, burning through shareholders capital at a prodigous rate! They get ramped and pumped by the HC crowd every now and then, retail investors get their wallets lightened, rince & repeat!! Hopefully you have invested just before the leopard changes its spots and they manage to create some value for you and other shareholders.


----------



## barney (13 November 2019)

galumay said:


> Hopefully you have invested just before the leopard changes its spots and they manage to create some value for you and other shareholders.




 

Alternatively  … take some profits, as I'm sure @tinhat has considered

Good pick!!


----------



## galumay (13 November 2019)

barney said:


> Alternatively … take some profits, as I'm sure @tinhat has considered




Yes, well, thats a much more sensible approach in this case!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (28 November 2019)

I like this one for the December competition. It looks like the market is finally taking notice. 
Hopefully if there is a pull back then it happens today/tomorrow, leaving the SP to tick up next month!


----------



## tinhat (2 December 2019)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I like this one for the December competition. It looks like the market is finally taking notice.
> Hopefully if there is a pull back then it happens today/tomorrow, leaving the SP to tick up next month!




This might cause a little angst in the short term [asx announcement dated 18 November]

"Pursuant to Listing Rule 3.10A, Vmoto Limited (ASX: VMT) wishes to advise that the following securities are due to be released from voluntary escrow on 2 December 2019. 2,050,000 Fully Paid Ordinary Shares".

On the plus side today they announced new distribution agreements for Brazil, Vietnam and Dominican Republic.

I hold but I banked half my profit recently.


----------



## sptrawler (2 December 2019)

I've also thought this company is on the cusp of taking off, but as galumay says they have been a shaky propostion, I love their hype but they do seem to miss the delivery a lot.
Just my opinion.
Having said that, I do believe there is a huge market, for electric scooters in the near term.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (15 January 2020)

Nice (No jinx!)


----------



## tinhat (28 January 2020)

What a great business to own and I only found out about it from reading this forum. I forget I even own it most of the time. Announced today:

Vmoto Limited (ASX: VMT) (“the Company” or “Vmoto”) is pleased to advise that Vmoto’s strategic ride sharing customer, GO Sharing, has formally launched its ride sharing operations in Rotterdam, Netherlands, with Vmoto Europe’s representative attending the launch event, together with the founder of GO Sharing, representing an important milestone for both organisations. 

GO Sharing recently visited Vmoto’s wholly owned Nanjing manufacturing facilities to discuss GO Sharing’s strategy to accelerate its penetration into ride sharing markets in Europe and has now placed an order for 2,000 units of Vmoto’s ride sharing products, to be delivered in March 2020, after deploying the first 670 units in second half of 2019. 

As previously announced, expansion into the growing B2B electric vehicle ride sharing market is a key strategic initiative for Vmoto and it is cooperating closely with reputable ride sharing companies such as GO Sharing to accelerate this. 

GO Sharing (www.go-sharing.nl) is a European ride sharing company focused on providing electric scooter rental services through its ride sharing application, which allow users to locate, unlock, ride and return GO Sharing electric scooters to multiple locations. GO Sharing was founded by Greenmo Rent BV, which is an expert in rental and delivery operations, and has been Vmoto’s exclusive B2B partner for more than five years. Greenmo Rent is backed by Rabobank NV, which is the third largest retail bank by market share and second largest by number of current accounts in Netherlands. 

GO Sharing seeks to become the leading ride sharing operator in Europe and expects to rapidly expand its operations in the Netherlands, Belgium and surrounding markets in 2020 and 2021. 

Vmoto’s Managing Director, Mr Charles Chen commented: “We are delighted to secure this significant order from our strategic ride sharing customer, GO Sharing. Increasing demand from ride sharing companies such as GO Sharing assists us in progressing positively on executing on our international B2B strategy. B2B ride sharing market is an important and strategic growth area for the Company and we expect our B2B ride sharing business will continue to grow in year 2020 and beyond, in addition to the growth in our B2C business.​


----------



## tinhat (21 May 2020)

I sold on market to take up my allocation under the SPP and sold my profit under the SPP allocation today.

Beglückt darf nun dich, o Heimat, ich schauen,
Und grüßen froh deine lieblichen Auen;
Nun lass' ich ruhn den Wanderstab,
Weil Gott getreu ich gepilgert hab.


----------



## tinhat (11 June 2020)

Is anyone here to make some money or should I just keep talking Wagner? Siegfried?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (11 June 2020)

I'm on board.

CHOO CHOO!!


----------



## dutchie (11 June 2020)

My Elliot Wave (EW) count on VMT.
The wave A was very deep and nearly invalidated my count as the low of A cannot go below to the high of red 1.
May see the wave 4 (red) continue as a triangle correction assuming it has not already completed.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (6 July 2020)

Someone went and put a rocket in my e-moped!


----------



## tinhat (19 July 2020)

BlindSquirrel said:


> Someone went and put a rocket in my e-moped!
> View attachment 105637




Perhaps think about taking profit and free carrying for the long run. Nothing goes up in a straight line. Tech related stocks are due for a correction.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (21 July 2020)

I sold down to FC at 24.5c about a week before it took off. I do wish I held on to that piece but I'm still enjoying the ride!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (13 August 2020)

... hot damn.




I should listen to my indicators more often...


----------



## tinhat (15 August 2020)

Doing well. I think there could be some monster sales growth coming up as they have ramped up European and Asian distribution and e-bikes are taking off, especially in Europe.


----------



## tinhat (10 September 2020)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I sold down to FC at 24.5c about a week before it took off. I do wish I held on to that piece but I'm still enjoying the ride!




This is a stock that will keep rising. It always hurts me to sell down a stock that is making money, and generally you should let your profits run, that is true. But I take on more risk than others, so if I can free carry a stock like VMT then I have made my journey and I can at least take some rest at the gate of the hall of heroes. If I get no further, I can at least say that I saw the gates.


----------



## divs4ever (11 January 2022)

FY21 Profit Guidance
Global electric vehicle company, Vmoto Limited (ASX: VMT) (the Company or Vmoto) is pleased to
advise that the Company has continued to ramp up its international growth strategy and expects
to achieve net profit after tax (NPAT) of between $7.5 million and $7.8 million for FY21 (the final
results being subject to completion and independent audit), which is a signifcant increase on FY20
NPAT of $3.7 million and will be the largest net profit ever achieved in Vmoto’s history.
During FY21, Vmoto achieved a number of key operational and commercial milestones, which
included:
• Record expected NPAT for year ended 31 December 2021, the highest since Vmoto's
establishment
• In excess of 30,000 units sold in FY21, a significant increase on the 23,547 units sold in FY20
• Positive operational cash flows for FY21
• Strong cash position with no bank debt as at 31 December 2021
• Additional international B2C distributors secured, bringing the total to 58 across 62
countries
• Strong growth across B2B operations, leveraging the increased popularity of last mile
delivery and ride-sharing services
• Launch of the new Vmoto premium brand and associated products
Vmoto’s Managing Director, Mr Charles Chen commented: “I am delighted to announce we will
deliver a significant increase in NPAT for this financial year when compared to 2020. We remain
confident the underlying fundamentals of the business will continue to deliver strong growth
throughout key international markets. We are also extremely excited to have launched the new
Vmoto premium brand and products having worked alongside a number of top industrial design
partners in Europe to bring a wider range of products to the international markets. The Company's
vision for the new brand is to create a feeling of excitement and joy for riders of Vmoto's zero
emission electric motorcycles and mopeds1
, whilst to helping to preserve the environment for future
generations."
The Company is also very excited to have launched its new “VMOTO” premium brand, aiming to
supply high quality products to international markets, with a key focus on Australia, Europe and the
United States. The new “VMOTO” premium brand has been designed to position the Company at
the cutting edge of zero emission, electric motorcycle and moped products1
. The new “VMOTO”
premium brand is the Company’s proprietary brand and complements Vmoto’s strategic, global
expansion plans.
The Company launched the first model of its VMOTO premium B2C product series, VMOTO STASH
and its new VMOTO B2B/Fleet product, the “Concept F01”, at the recent 2021 Esposizione
2
Internazionale Ciclo Motociclo e Accessori (“EICMA”) Motorcycle Show, where both new products
were well received.
-ends The announcement was approved for release by the Board of Vmoto Limited.


==============================================================================

DYOR

i hold VMT

might have made too many poor decisions in the past

 SEE i am not totally against EVs , but am totally  disappointed on their ability to make a decent profit


----------



## divs4ever (11 January 2022)

currently up 16% on the day 

 gee  maybe i should crystallize the profit while i have one


----------



## Telamelo (31 August 2022)

Aug 31 *Vmoto Ltd (VMT)* :


HY REVENUE FROM CONTINUING OPERATIONS A$57.6 MILLION , UP +46%
HY NET PROFIT ATTRIBUTABLE A$7.2 MILLION, UP +76%
WILL BE ABLE TO CONTINUE DELIVERING STRONG SALES AND REVENUE GROWTH FOR REMAINDER OF FY22 AND BEYOND
CASH BALANCE OF $25M+ AND NO DEBT!


----------



## divs4ever (31 August 2022)

am still holding  , but gee there is a financial crash coming 

 will this benefit    or start to unravel


----------



## Telamelo (31 August 2022)

VMT @ 0.425c +6.25%


----------



## divs4ever (31 August 2022)

yes i am in a modest profit  ... now 

 but will this ever pay a dividend ( let alone pay them regularly )

 that capital gain will soon erode via inflation 

 this should be ( in my opinion )  about 2 years further down the track  and they  preferred the EU compared to Asia  ( i think Asia was the niche to play )   

 are they right ??


----------



## Telamelo (31 August 2022)

Th


divs4ever said:


> yes i am in a modest profit  ... now
> 
> but will this ever pay a dividend ( let alone pay them regularly )
> 
> ...



They're progressing very well so am happy to be in for the ride - nice 202K bid just stepped up to the plate.. seems like someone wants in


----------

